# A must have glue accessory



## Halc (Jan 5, 2014)

I've had mine for a year and I agree. With some glue-ups the last thing you want to be thinking about is getting that brush, roller, etc. rinsed out before the glue hardens. That's not an issue with this set.


----------



## whitebeast88 (May 27, 2012)

thanks for the review.i have the single brush and really like it,but wondered how well the tray works.


----------



## johnstoneb (Jun 14, 2012)

I purchased the same items from rockler when they were on sale. I agree with everything you've said they are handy and while they clean up faster when before the glue sets if yoiu don't get to them you can definitely clean them later and not have to throw them away.


----------



## adrianpglover (Mar 25, 2014)

I only own the glue brush but I love it. With the work I've done so far, I'm not certain that the tray or comb would be as useful to me, but I've wondered about the dowel applicators. When I have some cash burning a hole in my pocket again (unlikely in the near future), then I'll look at what other new inventive products they've come up with like this.


----------



## Kenyon94 (Jan 11, 2014)

I second your review - it's a great set. Easy, fast cleanup, and I love that the brush has the straight edge on the other end to scrape up squeeze out. On the cost-to-convenience scale, this set is off the charts.


----------



## abie (Jan 28, 2008)

Bought my basting brush at the Dollar store
Love it


----------



## davegutz (Oct 16, 2012)

Though without a doubt it's really cool to have a set of tools that don't require wash up, I have to get a bucket of water and a scrubby for the glue cleanup on everything else anyway. Maybe I'm just too much of a slob .


----------



## smoker54 (Mar 24, 2014)

Crickett, why will these not work with "SILICONE"?


----------



## Crickett (May 7, 2014)

Gary, maybe I was a bit unclear. This is a silicone kit for use with silicone glue only. This will not work with poly glues.


----------



## LoriF (Apr 5, 2013)

Gary, I think you misread her comment.

"Keep in mind this is a SILICONE appliciation set and will NOT work with polyurethane glues".


----------

